# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Τιμολογιακές Ανακοινώσεις >  Οριστική κατάργηση καρτοκινητής CYTA

## Atheros

Έλαβα προ ολίγου αυτό το μήνυμα.




> H CYTA EΛΛAΣ ENHMEPΩNEI OTI 28/2/19 ΘA ΔIAKOΠEI OPIΣTIKA H YΠHPEΣIA KAPTOKINHTHΣ CYTA. 
> 
> TYXON YΠOΛOIΠO ΘA ΠPEΠEI NA KATANAΛΩΘEI. 
> 
> ΓIA NA MH XAΣETE TON APIΘMO ΣAΣ, ΠAPAKAΛOYME EΠIΣKEΦΘEITE ENA KATAΣTHMA VODAFONE ΓIA NA METAΦEPETE TO KAPTOKINHTO ΣAΣ. 
> 
> AN ΔEN ΘEΛETE NA ΛAMBANETE SMS ΓIA ΠPOΣΦOPEΣ EΠIΣKEΦΘEITE ENA KATAΣTHMA

----------

